# Georgia vs. Arkansas game thread



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Here it is. Does anyone have an injury report?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 18, 2014)

Good Luck today Dawgs, Arkansas is the scariest 3 & 3 team in the country and overdue for a win


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 18, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Good Luck today Dawgs, Arkansas is the scariest 3 & 3 team in the country and overdue for a win



Yes they are Dawgs are gonna have to hunker down today for sure! Go Dawgs! As far as the injury report Gurley is out.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Anyone know about Marshall, Conley, Mitchell, and Scottt-Wesley?


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 18, 2014)

I think everyone but Marshall plays.  I call the first play-bubble screen to Mitchell.  Bobo needs to feed Blazevich and Rome to win with 25 carries for Chubb.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2014)

Game televised ??  I can't find it ??


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 18, 2014)

Sec network at 4pm


----------



## Resica (Oct 18, 2014)

4 o'clock on SEC Network.  At least here it is.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanks, fairly sure I don't get that.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 18, 2014)

Supposedly Arkansas leading tackler is questionable.


----------



## Resica (Oct 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks, fairly sure I don't get that.



How come I can get it in Pensyltucky and you can't get it in Reb land? Something seems wrong.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2014)

Resica said:


> How come I can get it in Pensyltucky and you can't get it in Reb land? Something seems wrong.



Found it !!!


----------



## Resica (Oct 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Found it !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 18, 2014)

A win is coming for the Dawgs today.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 18, 2014)

Resica said:


>


----------



## gin house (Oct 18, 2014)

Georgia is looking better ever week but I'm feeling hawgs big today.  That run game is great.   Their defense is really good as well.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 18, 2014)

The key is for UGA to keep it close into the 3rd quarter. Arkansas has the biggest OL in college football. The downside is that those big guys just can't hold up for 4 quarters. Th 4th quarter should belong to UGA but just don't have a big hole to climb out of.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 18, 2014)

Don't think Michel or Marshall are playing but Mitchell and SW are. 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 18, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> The key is for UGA to keep it close into the 3rd quarter. Arkansas has the biggest OL in college football. The downside is that those big guys just can't hold up for 4 quarters. Th 4th quarter should belong to UGA but just don't have a big hole to climb out of.



Agree!


----------



## Resica (Oct 18, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


>


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 18, 2014)

Don't see GA having a problem in this game.  Say they win by 17


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 18, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Don't see GA having a problem in this game.  Say they win by 17



I think Ga wins but much closer


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 18, 2014)

Cant believe UGA has never played in Little Rock.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Among the players NOT included on UGA's travel roster for this game ...

Sony Michel (injured), Todd Gurley (suspended), Keith Marshall (injured), Jacob Park, Reggie Wilkerson, Keyon Brown, Jonathon Rumph (injured), Tristan Askew, Shattle Fenteng (injured), Detric Bing-Dukes, A.J. Turman (injured), Clay Johnson, Cameron Faulkner (injured), Johnny O'Neal, Lamont Gaillard, Josh Cardiello, Xzavier Ward, Jake Edwards (injured), Kendall Baker, Michael Scullin, Aulden Bynum, Glenn Welch, Thomas Swilley, Zach DeBell, Charlie Hegedus, Joseph Ledbetter, William Ham, Patrick Beless.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

It ain't looking too good


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

UGA is getting out physicaled


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Td Arkansas 6-0 extra point blocked


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 18, 2014)

we getting physically whupped right now.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 18, 2014)

UGA will have to outscore R-Kansas today.  The d-line can't hold up to the big o-line.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 18, 2014)

They're o-line is having their way, for sure.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

UGA needs a physical run stoping nose tackle


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Ray Drew was credited with the block


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 18, 2014)

Mason threw the bomb early!!!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 18, 2014)

Mason yeah baby


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 18, 2014)

Arkansas stacking the box and Mason is making them pay so far.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 18, 2014)

Surprise! Surprise!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Mason is slinging the ball


----------



## Slingblade (Oct 18, 2014)

hayseed_theology said:


> Mason threw the bomb early!!!



Hahahaha...You beat me to it!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Come on Chubb


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 18, 2014)

Turn him loose


----------



## DSGB (Oct 18, 2014)

Too fast? Let's see if the D can man up.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

7-6 UGA Mason snuck it in


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Now we see what the defense is made of


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 18, 2014)

Slingblade said:


> Hahahaha...You beat me to it!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 18, 2014)

Yeah give them an easy TD now.


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 18, 2014)

Booyah!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 18, 2014)

I don't mind that onside call.  Little different bounce and it's our ball.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 18, 2014)

Maybe the D can make up for that stupid call.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

What an onside kic.. not


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 18, 2014)

Don't know if our defense can stand this pace. We gonna have to get them some rest at some point.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Swann put a hit on Arkansas's QB


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

2 sacks in a row


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 18, 2014)

Hello defense


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Their QB got hurt. Back up QB coming in for Arkansas


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 18, 2014)

Why is Arkansas throwing the ball?  UGA could not stop the run


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 18, 2014)

Brillant call!!!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 18, 2014)

Don't understand the play calling by Arkansas. They're running it down our throat and they decide to pass it twice? I'll take it.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 18, 2014)

Richt wanted to get ahead and force them to throw the ball. Not sure why they're doing it anyway, but bring it on.


----------



## BobSacamano (Oct 18, 2014)

that drive made no sense by arkansas.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Just when I thought Mason had it figured out


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 18, 2014)

Bama up 24- zip. Early 2nd. Go dogs.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 18, 2014)

Who is this Georgia team? So many passes.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 18, 2014)

Some weird looking plays, but the defense had a lot to do with it.


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 18, 2014)

Go Dawgs! Can't beieve Mason is throwing.how often have we seen him OVERTHROW a reciever on a long ball.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 18, 2014)

Don't think you will see Arkansas come out passing this time.


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 18, 2014)

Are you freakin kidding me!!!!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 18, 2014)

Get on that ball!!!


----------



## DSGB (Oct 18, 2014)

What a catch by the TE!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

10-6


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Hunker down Dawgs


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 18, 2014)

Chubb!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 18, 2014)

Chubb


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Nick Chubb td 17-6 UGA


----------



## DSGB (Oct 18, 2014)

Atta boy Chubb!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 18, 2014)

Hope he breaks a few more today


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 18, 2014)

Every analyst I saw on TV, except for tony barnhart picked Arkansas.  I hope UGA can blow them out and not just win.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Chubb is a BEAST


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Mason is hurt


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Targeting on Arkansas. He should be ejected for that


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 18, 2014)

What are the tv announcers watching?  That dude put the crown of his helmet in Mason's chin.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

#34 for Arkansas was ejected for targeting


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Mason is back in. He didn't miss any plays


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 18, 2014)

hayseed_theology said:


> What are the tv announcers watching?  That dude put the crown of his helmet in Mason's chin.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

TD Nick Chubb 24-6 UGA


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

24 unanswered for UGA


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 18, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> Every analyst I saw on TV, except for tony barnhart picked Arkansas.  I hope UGA can blow them out and not just win.



Corso picked uga. Not that that means much.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 18, 2014)

hayseed_theology said:


> What are the tv announcers watching?  That dude put the crown of his helmet in Mason's chin.



Yep. If he lowers his shoulder and hits him in the gut then it's a good hit. But can't lead with the helmet.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Corso picked uga. Not that that means much.



If Corso picks your team that's normally bad...very bad


----------



## DSGB (Oct 18, 2014)

Two personal fouls against the hogs are hurtin' 'em. We probably score on that last one, anyway, but a new set of downs didn't hurt.


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 18, 2014)

Chubb!!!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 18, 2014)

Yeah baby


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Arkansas fumbled UGA recovers


----------



## DSGB (Oct 18, 2014)

Dawgs ball!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 18, 2014)

Can you imagine if UGA gets Gurley and Michel back in the next couple of weeks?  The defense is rolling and the offense is as balanced as they've been all year.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

UGA has the ball at the 8 yard line


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

TD Mason to Bennett


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 18, 2014)

A turnover in every game now.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 18, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> My thoughts exactly.



Does every announcer hate us?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

31-6 uga


----------



## DSGB (Oct 18, 2014)

Td!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 18, 2014)

31-6.  Did not see this coming.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

This is officially becoming a beat down


----------



## GoldDot40 (Oct 18, 2014)

I ain't seen a butt whippin from GA like this since....last week


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 18, 2014)

Don't let them back in it. Keep the foot on their neck.


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 18, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Don't let them back in it. Keep the foot on their neck.



^^^^this


----------



## elfiii (Oct 18, 2014)

Bassquatch said:


> I ain't seen a butt whippin from GA like this since....last week



Don't be talkin no magic!


----------



## DSGB (Oct 18, 2014)

Don't slack up!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm on the road and listening to SH...Defense looking good?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Yes MC the defense looks good


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 18, 2014)

Need to hold here on 3rd.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 18, 2014)

Wow Ga is having their way with Arkansas


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 18, 2014)

Where's ODR? Wasn't he talking about how Arkansas would be the best team in the east?


----------



## DSGB (Oct 18, 2014)

Oh yeah! Not in here!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 18, 2014)

Scoop n score!!


----------



## DSGB (Oct 18, 2014)

Woof woof woof!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 18, 2014)

I cannot believe this.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 18, 2014)

Wow...


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Sanders fumble return for a Td 38-6 UGA


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 18, 2014)

Have you seen UGA play this well 2 weeks in a row in the last 5-10 years?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

This is amazing


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 18, 2014)

I would have never dreamed of a defense looking this good under Grantham.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Nope ibzdaully


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

My prayers have been answered


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 18, 2014)

Proud of our D !!!!
Remember the Hogs are the best 3 loss team in the nation.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Thank you Jesus


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 18, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> Have you seen UGA play this well 2 weeks in a row in the last 5-10 years?



No and I think it is the beginning of something good.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 18, 2014)

ark has imploded. I feel like I haven't really gotten to see them play because of all the poor ball security. way to beat yourself hogs.


----------



## gin house (Oct 18, 2014)

Georgia looks VERY impressive.   Chubb will be the man before he's done.


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 18, 2014)

Booyah!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 18, 2014)

I'll admit I was wrong. I thought this team was done without Gurley. If anything, they have played better without him.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> I'll admit I was wrong. I thought this team was done without Gurley. If anything, they have played better without him.



I've never been so happy to be wrong


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Swann got a pick in the end zone


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 18, 2014)

Who is wearing Damian Swann's jersey today?


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 18, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> I'll admit I was wrong. I thought this team was done without Gurley. If anything, they have played better without him.



Depth is sooooooo BIG in Football.  

Chubb


----------



## DSGB (Oct 18, 2014)

Nice pick!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Great catch by Swann


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 18, 2014)

Good Interception to kill the drive.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

UGA knees it to end the half 38-6 at the halff


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 18, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> I've never been so happy to be wrong



Yep!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 18, 2014)

2 more quarters gentleme! Hunker down Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 18, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> ark has imploded. I feel like I haven't really gotten to see them play because of all the poor ball security. *way to beat yourself hogs*.



Way to beat themselves
You been drinkin too much cool-aid today Hoss


----------



## poohbear (Oct 18, 2014)

We ain't no one player team Chubb Chubb Chubb let's keep the Chubb  Choo Choo going Lets go Dawgs don't let up


----------



## Horns (Oct 18, 2014)

Dawgs are feasting on bacon & turnovers. Sure is nice to go to half with a big lead. Keep the foot on the throat though.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 18, 2014)

WOW! 

Keep it going, Dawgs!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 18, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> 2 more quarters gentleme! Hunker down Dawgs!!!!!



Yep. Last thing we want to do is let them think they still have a chance.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Why is Chubb still playing?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 18, 2014)

I would rather Georgia be 3rd and 10 than 3rd and 2.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 18, 2014)

Chubb got that 1st down, but that's about all that's gone wrong today.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 18, 2014)

Bad call


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 18, 2014)

I don't want Arkansas to score, I want the Dawgs to keep putting it to them.  That bad spot cost UGA 7 at least.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 18, 2014)

Now we need to eat up a bunch of clock.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 18, 2014)

Oh well. Let's march it down the field with a few carries by Douglas.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 18, 2014)

UGA is content with coasting on in now, it seems.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 18, 2014)

Gonna let them back in it.....


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 18, 2014)

Do we not have a 3rd and short play.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 18, 2014)

Yep,,, got to throw ball a few times to keepem honest....


----------



## DSGB (Oct 18, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Gonna let them back in it.....



For real! Keep it on the gas!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 18, 2014)

Holding!!!!


----------



## DSGB (Oct 18, 2014)

That was stupid! Get your head on straight!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 18, 2014)

Getting flag happy this quarter.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 18, 2014)

Need a stop here.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 18, 2014)

Dang it


----------



## DSGB (Oct 18, 2014)

You gotta be kidding!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Arkansas scores 38-19 UGA


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

This is going down hill quick


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 18, 2014)

How can anybody be that wide open?


----------



## DSGB (Oct 18, 2014)

Come on boys! It ain't over yet!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 18, 2014)

Alright, we need to get that fire back.  We are playing flat now.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 18, 2014)

The defense is done playing.  The offense is coasting, too.  Finish the game, UGA!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 18, 2014)

Need a drive and score let the D get it together


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 18, 2014)

Gotta get the offense going.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Come on Pruitt fix your defense


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 18, 2014)

Another punt.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 18, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Come on Pruitt fix your defense



It ain't just the defense.  This is a whole team just mailing it in.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 18, 2014)

That 3 and outs this half. Told y'all not to talk the magic!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Sigh. elfiii is right again


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 18, 2014)

A flag on every play. Looked like a push off to me.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 18, 2014)

Jenkins ain't mailed it in!


----------



## DSGB (Oct 18, 2014)

Picked off!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 18, 2014)

Thats more like it!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 18, 2014)

Yep we needed that.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 18, 2014)

Let's go!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 18, 2014)

Another turnover. Just what the doctor ordered. Now let's do something with it.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Mason needs to step up


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 18, 2014)

Need the offense to step up


----------



## DSGB (Oct 18, 2014)

Conley!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 18, 2014)

TD Conley


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 18, 2014)

Boom. Time to dominate the 4th quarter.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 18, 2014)

Boom! Magic!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Td UGA Mason to Conley through the air 45-19 UGA


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 18, 2014)

What's the score and time for those of in the deer stand.


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 18, 2014)

Booyah!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 18, 2014)

Finish the drill.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

45-19 UGA with 13:08 left on the clock for those hunting


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 18, 2014)

45-19. 13:08 left in the 4th.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

The Defense doesn't look too good in the 2nd half


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

TD Arkansas 45-26


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 18, 2014)

Secondary looking bad n the 2nd half


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 18, 2014)

I think Andre ware is drunk and really wanting Arkansas to come back and beat UGA.


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 18, 2014)

Watch the onside kick!


----------



## DSGB (Oct 18, 2014)

Move the chains. Eat some clock.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 18, 2014)

Very disappointed in giving up 20 points (so far) this half.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 18, 2014)

Instead of a dominating win, the Dawgs are coughing, stumbling, and trying to run the clock out with 8 minutes to go, while Arkansas is still trying to win.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 18, 2014)

Got to conservative and to many mental mistakes with penalties. The W will make it all better!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 18, 2014)

What is up with all the penalties?


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 18, 2014)

What's that like 10 penalties this half?  2 of them were bogus pass interference, but still.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 18, 2014)

I have never seen so many penalties.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 18, 2014)

Wanna talk about a team imploding? How about all of these Georgia penalties this second half?


----------



## DSGB (Oct 18, 2014)

Must've left their brains in the locker room


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 18, 2014)

Some very male cow poop penalties....


----------



## DSGB (Oct 18, 2014)

No kidding!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 18, 2014)

We got to run some clock, no more 3 and outs.


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 18, 2014)

The flags are getting ridiculous! I hope they run their butts in the ground tomorrow morning.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 18, 2014)

The D is hosed and penalties are killing us!


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 18, 2014)

This is possibly the worst they have looked in the second half all season.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 18, 2014)

We need 2 first downs.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 18, 2014)

Well maybe 3


----------



## DSGB (Oct 18, 2014)

Chubb is the man!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 18, 2014)

Chubb taking over.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 18, 2014)

I like it when the stadium is empty early when Georgia is the visiting team.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 18, 2014)

If we hold on to it it's over.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 18, 2014)

Happy to get the W. Hopefully we will play better the rest of the season than we did the second half of this game.


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 18, 2014)

Can I say Booyah!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 18, 2014)

We won!!!!


----------



## DSGB (Oct 18, 2014)

They tried to coast too early. Glad to have the W, though!


----------



## Horns (Oct 18, 2014)

Defense was gassed because of time of possession. They were on the field constantly. A win is a win.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 18, 2014)

Horns said:


> Defense was gassed because of time of possession. They were on the field constantly. A win is a win.



The only thing I didnt like was the penalties over a 100 yards worth the D gave to Arky! I hope they pay dearly for that this week in practice. Go Dawgs I'll take it!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 18, 2014)

CMR was visible unhappy about the second half performance.  I bet Pruitt was in convulsions.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 18, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> CMR was visible unhappy about the second half performance.  I bet Pruitt was in convulsions.



The team needs the bye week thats for sure.


----------



## Horns (Oct 18, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> The only thing I didnt like was the penalties over a 100 yards worth the D gave to Arky! I hope they pay dearly for that this week in practice. Go Dawgs I'll take it!



All of them in the second half also.


----------



## Horns (Oct 18, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> The team needs the bye week thats for sure.



They deserve the bye week. Two big games on the road without the star player and 2 big wins. Talk about an emotional roller coaster.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 18, 2014)

Can't wait to see how May and Yoda try and spin this. They all but said UGA would be ran off the field by Arkansas... O how I love for those two tards to have to eat crow lol.


----------



## BobSacamano (Oct 18, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> The team needs the bye week thats for sure.




They won't need it against UF


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 18, 2014)

yes...they do. get chubb some much needed rest, Michel healed up, and hopefully #3 back in a jersey.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 18, 2014)

Horns said:


> They deserve the bye week. Two big games on the road without the star player and 2 big wins. Talk about an emotional roller coaster.


They have put the T in team thats for sure.


BobSacamano said:


> They won't need it against UF


 



MCBUCK said:


> yes...they do. get chubb some much needed rest, Michel healed up, and hopefully #3 back in a jersey.



Yep couldnt come at a better time!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 18, 2014)

Thus week it will be well it was expected for uga to win against 3-4 lil ole arky


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 18, 2014)

Good win dogs.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 18, 2014)

Thx 6


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Good win dogs.



Thanks Matthew, great win for Alabama also


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 18, 2014)

Congrats on the win Dawgs. Wasn't able to see 2nd half but the 1st was a blowout. Y'all have to be excited about the future when Pruitt can get some of "his" players in.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Congrats on the win Dawgs. Wasn't able to see 2nd half but the 1st was a blowout. Y'all have to be excited about the future when Pruitt can get some of "his" players in.



This Dawg right here is. This D has shown glimpses of what we can expect.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 19, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> This Dawg right here is. This D has shown glimpses of what we can expect.



Just imagine what the defense could have been if all the talented idiots who left had just gotten with the program, instead of being fools.   UGA should have about 30 spots open for recruits this year and if UGA wins out, they may have one of the best recruiting years ever at D for UGA.  They are #2 now, I think, with a couple of 5 stars still looking hard at UGA.


----------



## The Longhunter (Oct 19, 2014)

The last two games are probably the best I've seen in Richt's career at UGA.

For once, it looks like all the coaches are maximizing the talent they have, and they aren't making the same mistake twice.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 19, 2014)

Didn't think GA would have much trouble. Playing pretty good football right now.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> Just imagine what the defense could have been if all the talented idiots who left had just gotten with the program, instead of being fools.   UGA should have about 30 spots open for recruits this year and if UGA wins out, they may have one of the best recruiting years ever at D for UGA.  They are #2 now, I think, with a couple of 5 stars still looking hard at UGA.



I see your point but I think them being gone is one of the greatest positives of this year. I believe this team is very close and they all have the same goal.  I believe that the cancers that our program  got rid of would have been distractions.... I think it's clear with Pruitt and his players it's his way! But i do see both sides of it JMHO.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 19, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> I see your point but I think them being gone is one of the greatest positives of this year. I believe this team is very close and they all have the same goal.  I believe that the cancers that our program  got rid of would have been distractions.... I think it's clear with Pruitt and his players it's his way! But i do see both sides of it JMHO.



Yep, the guys UGA have playing now might not be as talented, but they want the same thing and that's for the team to win and play as a unit.  I really wished for the player's had decided to turn their life around and got with the program, but at least now there's room for the guys who really want to be there.   The me first mentality of Josh Harvey-Clemmons, Tray Matthews, Shaq Wiggins, Sheldon Dawson, and others had to go.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> Yep, the guys UGA have playing now might not be as talented, but they want the same thing and that's for the team to win and play as a unit.  I really wished for the player's had decided to turn their life around and got with the program, but at least now there's room for the guys who really want to be there.   The me first mentality of Josh Harvey-Clemmons, Tray Matthews, Shaq Wiggins, Sheldon Dawson, and others had to go.


----------

